# [SOLVED] bcm4322 issues

## socr0819

new gentoo load on my dell precision m4400 laptop. been away for gentoo from quite some time and now i'm coming back  :Smile: 

lspci: 

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

have installed broadcom-sta and met all the requirements (no ssb ...etc). have added wl to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

when i try iwlist eth1 scan, it returns the following: eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument

iwconfig eth1 returns: 

eth1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:44 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Managementmode:All packets received

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

wpa_supplicant / wpa_gui shows no adapters.Last edited by socr0819 on Tue Sep 28, 2010 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

Please post output of:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## socr0819

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

----------

## eyoung100

Modify  your modules kibe to read:

```
modules=( "iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant")
```

then:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

I need the error output after restarting service

----------

## socr0819

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Modify  your modules kibe to read:
> 
> ```
> modules=( "iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant")
> ```
> ...

 

m4400 init.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   eth1 does not support scanning

 *   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *      preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

 *      and set associate_order_eth1="forcepreferred"

 *      or set associate_order_eth1="forcepreferredonly"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

 *      essid_eth1="any"

 *   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

 *      adhoc_essid_eth1="WLAN"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID against the interface (not recommended)

 *      essid_eth1="ESSID"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                [ !! ]

m4400 init.d #

----------

## eyoung100

ok that error tells me iwconfig is now loaded properly so now add the settings in /etc/conf.d/wireless or /etc/conf.d/net   See:

Gentoo Documentation, Wireless Networking, Chapter 4

----------

## socr0819

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> ok that error tells me iwconfig is now loaded properly so now add the settings in /etc/conf.d/wireless or /etc/conf.d/net   See:
> 
> Gentoo Documentation, Wireless Networking, Chapter 4

 

why would i not see the adapter in wpa_gui? the status message in there is 'Could not get status from wpa_supplicant'. i'm also wondering why it says scanning is not supported.

----------

## eyoung100

 *socr0819 wrote:*   

>  *eyoung100 wrote:*   ok that error tells me iwconfig is now loaded properly so now add the settings in /etc/conf.d/wireless or /etc/conf.d/net   See:
> 
> Gentoo Documentation, Wireless Networking, Chapter 4 
> 
> why would i not see the adapter in wpa_gui? the status message in there is 'Could not get status from wpa_supplicant'. i'm also wondering why it says scanning is not supported.

 

Just to make sure, lets check the driver chipset against their website.  Please:

```
lspci | grep Wireless
```

The official website is Linux Wireless:b43

----------

## socr0819

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

>  *socr0819 wrote:*    *eyoung100 wrote:*   ok that error tells me iwconfig is now loaded properly so now add the settings in /etc/conf.d/wireless or /etc/conf.d/net   See:
> 
> Gentoo Documentation, Wireless Networking, Chapter 4 
> 
> why would i not see the adapter in wpa_gui? the status message in there is 'Could not get status from wpa_supplicant'. i'm also wondering why it says scanning is not supported. 
> ...

 

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

----------

## eyoung100

Is this what you downloaded:   :Question: 

Broadcom: Linux STA in which the Tarball contains a README

Just so we're on the same page, I apologize if I am going over stuff you have already done?

Could you post your emerge --info?

----------

## socr0819

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Is this what you downloaded:  
> 
> Broadcom: Linux STA in which the Tarball contains a README
> 
> Just so we're on the same page, I apologize if I am going over stuff you have already done?
> ...

 

yes, i did emerge broadcom-sta (did not download directly). here's emerge info: 

m4400 eric # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9550_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 22 Sep 2010 15:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa automount bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth bluray bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdr cdrdao cdrom cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dell device-mapper dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr extras ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnutls gpm gtk hal httpd iconv ioctl ipv6 jpeg laptop libnotify live mad matroska modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openmp pam pcre perl playlist png policykit pppd prediction python qt4 readline reflection session spell sqlite ssl stream svga symlink sysfs tcl tcpd theora threads tk truetype udev unicode upnp usb vcd vlm vorbis wifi wma wxwidgets x264 x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## eyoung100

Did it build correctly when you emerged it?

----------

## socr0819

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Did it build correctly when you emerged it?

 

yes. no errors. i made sure the CONFIG_SSB and other items it recommended not be in the kernel.

----------

## eyoung100

Looks like the ebuild only supports up to kernel 2.6.33, which is branch 1, after reading the README I linked earlier (thought).  According to the changelog it works with 2.6.35, which means we could also upgrade   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
pkg_setup() {

    check_license

    # bug #300570

    # NOTE<lxnay>: module builds correctly anyway with b43 and SSB enabled

    # make checks non-fatal. The correct fix is blackisting ssb and, perhaps

    # b43 via udev rules. Moreover, previous fix broke binpkgs support.

    CONFIG_CHECK="~!B43 ~!SSB"

    if kernel_is ge 2 6 33; then

        CONFIG_CHECK="${CONFIG_CHECK} LIB80211 WIRELESS_EXT CFG80211_WEXT WEXT_PRIV ~!MAC80211"

        ERROR_WEXT_PRIV="Starting with 2.6.33, it is not possible to set WEXT_PRIV directly. We recommend to set another symbol selecting WEXT_PRIV, for example, PRISM54, IPW2200 and so on. See Bug #248450 comment#98."

    elif kernel_is ge 2 6 31; then

        CONFIG_CHECK="${CONFIG_CHECK} LIB80211 WIRELESS_EXT ~!MAC80211"

    elif kernel_is ge 2 6 29; then

        CONFIG_CHECK="${CONFIG_CHECK} LIB80211 WIRELESS_EXT ~!MAC80211 COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS"

    else

        CONFIG_CHECK="${CONFIG_CHECK} IEEE80211 IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP"

    fi

    linux-mod_pkg_setup
```

Let's see if we can get it operating manually, before we do something like a kernel downgrade,branch 2 (thought)

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

iwconfig essid NetworkName ap auto channel auto txpower on

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## socr0819

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Looks like the ebuild only supports up to kernel 2.6.33, which is branch 1, after reading the README I linked earlier (thought).  According to the changelog it works with 2.6.35, which means we could also upgrade  
> 
> ```
> pkg_setup() {
> 
> ...

 

no joy. line returns like (command successful), but no txpower  :Sad: 

----------

## eyoung100

try:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

iwconfig eth0 essid NetworkName ap auto txpower auto channel auto

iwconfig eth0 (I want to see this one.)

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

If txpower auto doesn't turn it on  then we need to finagle with kernel versions, and I hate that...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## socr0819

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> try:
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
> 
> ...

 

m4400 eric # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

 * WARNING:  net.eth1 has not yet been started.

m4400 eric # iwconfig eth1 channel auto

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.

m4400 eric # iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:16 Mb/s   Tx-Power:off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Managementmode:All packets received

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

m4400 eric #

----------

## eyoung100

Run the command all as one.  We won't get anywhere until the txpower is on.  Since this driver does not support scanning channel auto is not functioning.  Try 

```
iwconfig eth0 txpower auto && iwconfig eth0 essid NetworkName && iwconfig eth0
```

Post your output as txpower is the one that counts.

----------

## socr0819

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Run the command all as one.  We won't get anywhere until the txpower is on.  Since this driver does not support scanning channel auto is not functioning.  Try 
> 
> ```
> iwconfig eth0 txpower auto && iwconfig eth0 essid NetworkName && iwconfig eth0
> ```
> ...

 

iwconfig eth1 txpower auto && iwconfig eth1 essid gentoo && iwconfig eth1

Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.

still no joy. thinking i might be better off trying the broadcom-sta package from broadcom? gentoo-sources hasn't been updated to 2.6.35 yet ...so i might have to wait it out... or file a bugreport?

----------

## socr0819

tried broadcom-sta from broadcom's site and it fails to compile. decided to give ndiswrapper a go using the broadcom drivers on dell's website and they worked like a champ. i was able to txpower on (see the motherboard light come on) which is great! going to give it a few more tests and i'll be ready to call this issue solved!

----------

## eyoung100

 *socr0819 wrote:*   

> still no joy. thinking i might be better off trying the broadcom-sta package from broadcom? gentoo-sources hasn't been updated to 2.6.35 yet ...so i might have to wait it out... or file a bugreport?

 

2.6.35 is ~arch so it is available if you want to ever give the native drivers a try.  I'm using it for Wine.  I'd lose my sanity if it weren't for Eve   :Laughing:    I never thought to try ndiswrapper   :Embarassed: 

----------

